# Advice for dp / ocd-symptoms/ psychological methode "Brooding chair"



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

For all, who suffers on ocd or dp,

i want to give a small advice with the psychological methode so called "Brooding Chair"

Many of you struggles with rumination or a vicious circle of thoughts, worrying or anxiety in endless loops without a solution.

That you have the need to think about topics, which are important for you, its okay.

But the way to do it in endless loops dont help, because it brings you in hyperawareness or to go in a meta-monitoring, for human processes where no attention or overthink is needed and disturb these processes.

It has even a disturbing, pardoxical effect for involuntarily inner or intereoceptive processes. For example: You dont need attention to get sleep, it happens on its own and to pressure your thinking to sleep gets the paroxical effect that you cant sleep or its more difficult. And when you do think about your own involuntarily inner functioning a longer time, a alienation started to your own self, to people or environment.

Its better to do it in a constructive or suitable way, its a good method to structure your "brooding" over the day or week without giving up the need for thinking about topics.

To reach this you install over the day (f.e. in the morning, high noon and evening) for a certain time (15, 30, 60 min) to think about your concerns in a chair, which has for that time only the function of "brooding". In the duration you do it, you dont use the chair for other reasons. The way you do it can differ f.e. only in mental processing/thinking, write down your thoughts free or think about it in a scientic, academic manner with writing down the pros and cons, the probability of anxiety/fears to occur.

You can choice on your own, how often and how long you want to do it, to satisfy your thinking.

But when you do that, its important that you stop to think about your worryings meanwhile you go in your normal life. When you start to feel unpleasant, frustrated or anxiety heightens, you can say to yourself, stop i give them no attention because f. e in the evening i sit in my "brooding chair" and think about over all the aspects which scary me and to find a better position, attitude or new information.

When you start to do that "brooding chair" its important, that you take it serious like a prescribed medicine, and to carry out it , even when you dont feel the need to do it actual, in your fixed timetable.and duration (maybe for 6 weeks). When you have no concrete topics to ruminate, you can think about it like i said in a scientific way and write down pro and cons, search in internet/dpseldhelp or you think what you can do about your improvement.

So you can structure every day your thinking about your anxiety, which gives you some safety not to lose important .informations for your recover.

When my english is laborious (i am not a native writer) or you know that method already, i am sorry that i have bored you or steal your time.

Maybe some of you helps it a little bit.

When you have questions, you can write me a private message.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Postscript:

You can find these involuntarily inner or intereoceptive processes not only in sleeping. That is the same for topics in solipsism, perception, emotions, moving and more you can imagine. A trigger (trauma, weed...) makes a suddenly interruption in that normally unconscious fixed unit which starting in vulnerable persons the vicious circle of anxiety and perpetuate it so deploy a alienation to your own self, to people or environment because those functions are disturbed due to give not needed attention


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Postsript 2:

The brain is a high economic system (for all nerve cells actions a lot of oxygen and energy etc is needed) so all repetitive mental processes are going on, will quick automated or gets unconsious. That means that your thoughts still working unconscious and you only recognize conscious your metabolism and your (in that case most negativ or emotional numbed) emotions . After automated thoughts it is difficult to make the link to metabolism and emotions.

An abstract or formalized scheme aforementioned developed in cognitive behavious therapy (cbt) is the S-O - R - K- C-scheme and the A-B-C-D-E- scheme:

S (Stimuli)

O (organism included schedule cognition/thoughts - metabolism - emotions)

R (reaction or behaviour, goes back to organism in metaprocessing)

K (contingency)

c (consequences, goes back in metaprocessing)

A (action)

B (believe; organism with cognition/thoughts - metabolism - emotions)

C (consequences or behaviour, goes back to organism in metaprocessing)

D ( inner debate)

E ( effects like conclusions you do, goes back to organism in metaprocessing)


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it might work if you put electricity to the chair.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

i think its work because its a empirical well research process. when you believe in something, its in my way better to believe in science even when we not accomplished much in such a complex and subjective object as human organism or brain function.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

sorry for that next postscript but my cognitive functions are less due to lack of sleep and worrying, so i am less focused.

Postscript 3:

Sure a better and more effective way than the "brooding chair" is to lower the anxious circle of thoughts, worrying or anxiety in the way you begin a so called "angel circle" of positive thinking, which changes your negative belief sooner or later. With the angel circle you can start the possibility of a normal, well being functioning again, because it will be automated as quick as the viscious circle. This works quicker and better when you get the same conviction as you have/had it in the starting of the viscious cycle, which is proven in accompanying strong anxiety/ panic attacks.

Even when *you dont feel or not to be convicted* in that moment, you should start a angel circle of positive thinking and affirmations in the way you start an inner dialog or even say it loud to you ("i will improve", "i can do positive things meanwile my disorder ", "i have self-efficacy", i can distract, things will change, in doing things i can get pleasure back, my body works well without my attention, i am safety and so on). You find a lot of books of affirmations with countless examples you can use everday, every hour or every minute.Beside that you can hang up your chosen affirmations in papers at the wall in your room.

So the process of automation is a fact, it only works slowly or quicker (depends from your positive belief; unfortunalety you are now in force of strong worrying and anxiety, whereby your positive beliefs at first is less), but it works and your worrying and anxiety will fade out.

Finally an example for the quick process of automation (sure much simpler) :
All which have a driver license, may remember the first hour of learning driving and to shift gears, knows how laborious and how much consciousness is necessary for that. Already after a few repetitions you get caught that you are in a high gear without knowing how you have done it, because it was fast automated respective slipped into the subconscious. And it goes so quick because you had the belief "i can do it" unwritten.


----------

